# Logistik Unicorps



## Sonnyjim (31 Jan 2008)

I've scowered the Search and haven't found the answer to my question, and that is:

How long does the shipping usually take from Logistiks?


----------



## MARS (31 Jan 2008)

Anything I have ever ordered has arrived within 2-4 days.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2008)

From Logistiks Unicorps FAQ

How long will it take to receive my order? 
From the time of ordering: 

5 working days within Canada 
10 working days within North America 
20 working days for overseas customers


----------



## PO2FinClk (31 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> From Logistiks Unicorps FAQ
> 
> How long will it take to receive my order?
> From the time of ordering:
> ...


Also found at this link:
http://dglepm.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dsspm/projects/clothing_online/faqs_e.htm#2


----------



## Sonnyjim (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the info it's greatly appreciated.


----------

